# Eisbär 240LT Komische Färbung



## flashempire (23. Mai 2019)

*Eisbär 240LT Komische Färbung*

Hallo,

ich habe das Alphacool Eisbär LT 240 gekauft. Angeblich Neuware.

Von der der einen Seite betrachtet sind die Kühlrippen schwarz und wenn ich ihm umdrehe sieht er korrodiert rötlich aus, wie verrostet, ist das normal?

Könnt ihr bitte mal die Bilder min Anhang checken, Danke


----------



## EyRaptor (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eisbär 240LT Komische Färbung*

Das ist normal.
Alphacool hat die Kupferlamellen des Radiators nur außen recht sachte gefärbt, damit die Farbe den Wärmeaustausch so wenig wie möglich behindert.

Es ist auch kein Rost sondern einfach des blanke Kupfer (wobei dass außen durch den Kontakt mit Sauerstoff + Luftfeuchte auch leicht korrodiert sein müsste).
Für die Temps spielt das aber keine Rolle.


----------



## flashempire (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eisbär 240LT Komische Färbung*

Ok Danke, auf den ganzen Prospekten ist immer alles schwarz, deshalb wunderte ich mich, Danke


----------

